# Posting to For Sale Forum



## MarkNH (Jul 5, 2004)

I am interested in some buying something in the FS section but because of my low post count I can't post or PM the seller. 

Is there some way around this, I really don't want to spam the other forums just to push up my post count (that might make things worse for me!)

I've been a member since 2004, so if I'm a spammer I plan well ahead.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I set you to 10 so you should be good to go.


----------



## MarkNH (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Mike Lang said:


> I set you to 10 so you should be good to go.


Now if only you could restore my ability to receive reply notification emails.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well if a moderator can just change a post count, I have to wonder about the legitimacy of jsmeeker's post count.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> Well if a moderator can just change a post count, I have to wonder about the legitimacy of jsmeeker's post count.


It's actually higher. Years ago David Bott did some sort of purge of old posts and it lowered a lot of the top posters by thousands of posts. I myself lost about 10K off my post count and I know jsmeeker was right around the same count as me at the time.


----------

